# اكثر من اثروا فيا من منتدى الكنيسة



## asmicheal (26 ديسمبر 2009)

تقدروا تقولوا  دة من ضمن حسابات اخر السنة 
احب ان اشرككم معى فيها 

بس لازم اعترف واعتذر 
اعترف انى لم اعط نفسى فرصة لاتعرف على كثيرين بمنتدى الكنيسة 
وانى من اول يوم لى هنا كنت متعصبة لمنتدايا الاصلى 
وانى لم ادخل هنا بهدوء بل دخلت كالاعصار باراء حادة ونقد واسالوا قسم الشكاوى 

ههههههههههههههه

لكن كثيرين اثروا فيا هنا 
واللى يعرفنى بجد يعرف انى لا اجامل 
ولا احتاج ولا اعرف ولا اريد ان انافق احد 
ولا اسعى لشيىء هنا 
لا مباركة ولا هدايا ولا اى شيىء 

المهم 


اثر فيا هنا 
البنات الاول طبعا 
اخلاص دونا نبيل للمنتدى وحماسها واهتمامها وصحصحتها كمشرفة 
حنو استاة كاندى كل السكر والكاندى 
خفة دم  المشرفة تويتى 
رقة اروووجة وجمال بنت اختها القمورة 
عذوبة مارى جرجس 
عاطفة راجعة ليسوع وكثير من اشعارها 
مشاركات تينا 
روحانية امة 
لطف و رقة  فادية 
عقل زيزا التى تعرفنى اكثر مما اعرفها 


و
كثيرين اخرين 
احفظ مواقفهم لكن للاسف لا اتذكر اسمائهم 



بالنسبة للشباب 

حزم الروك 
رومانسية كليمو 
حكمة ا النهيسى 
صراحة واندفاع وليم تل 
جنتلمان المنتدى جوجو مجرد عضو 
نشاط كوكو المشرف 

روحانية عادل نسيم 
خفة دم نعمة اللة 

بساطة طحبوش 
بحث و دقة فادى تيمون
عمق مولكا ملكان 
استفزاز .... .. اول مرة حد يستفزنى فعلا ويعلمنى امسك اعصابى (0بمعجزة طبعا )




لكم جميعا 
ولكل الاعضاء 









and

+








​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 ديسمبر 2009)

> استفزاز .... .. اول مرة حد يستفزنى فعلا ويعلمنى امسك اعصابى




*بس ليه يا ترى مكتبتيش اسم اللى استفذك*​


----------



## asmicheal (26 ديسمبر 2009)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *بس ليه يا ترى مكتبتيش اسم اللى استفذك*​


 

:download:


لانى نسيت حتى اسمة 
خليك كيوبيد محضر خير 

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*
 معتقدش انك نسيتى بس نعديها :new6:
*​


----------



## asmicheal (26 ديسمبر 2009)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *معتقدش انك نسيتى بس نعديها :new6:*​


 

:download:

مش ملاحظ ان كيوبيد اسود 
اللهم احفظنا 
بيطلع دايما ابيض 
ياترى لييييييييييييية اسود :new6:

كفاية عليا كدة لاخد  احمممممممممممممممممممممم


كل سنة وانت او انتى طيبة


----------



## Alexander.t (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*لا دا الاختلاف ههههههههههه

وانتى طيبه 

بس انا رجل مش بنت
*​


----------



## vetaa (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع حلو تصدقى
بس يارب مكونش انا اللى استفذيتك

يارب تكون سنه حلوة للكل
وكلنا نحب ربنا قوى فيها علشان يفرحنا
*


----------



## النهيسى (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا جدا ليكم


السيد المسيح يبارك دائما

حياتك ونشاطك

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين​*


----------



## فادية (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*ربنا  يخليكي  يا حبيبتي  *
*انتي  كمان  ليكي  حضور  فعال  ومميز  في  المنتدى *
*ربنا يبارك  حياتك  وعقبال  ما  تبقي  عضوة مباركة  وتترقي  للاشراف  وتخدمي  كلمة  ربنا  بكل  ما  فيكي  من ايمان  بربنا  ومحبة ليه  وللبشر  كلهم*​


----------



## veansea (26 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع لذيذ وحركه مجنونه و أول مرة اشوف موضوع زى ده فى منتدى من المنتديات 
بجد موضوع جديد ولذيذ​


----------



## asmicheal (26 ديسمبر 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *موضوع حلو تصدقى*
> *بس يارب مكونش انا اللى استفذيتك*
> 
> *يارب تكون سنه حلوة للكل*
> *وكلنا نحب ربنا قوى فيها علشان يفرحنا*


 


:download:








:download:


انتى فيتا اصلا ملاك 
يا اما استحملتينى 
ويا ما صلحتى لى كثير من موضوعاتى 
ليكى منى محبة حقيقية 
انتى من الاشخاص اللى اتحفروا فى ذاكرتى بمواقفهم اكتر من اسمائهم 

ليكى مخصوص فيتا 
واسفة انى نسيت الاسم 

ليكى مخصوص فيتا 







​


----------



## طحبوش (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يخليك يا رب 

و انت من اطيب الناس و قلمك من اجمل الاقلام 
و انا بحترمك جدا و دايما بتابع مواضيعك 


ينعاد عليك بالصحة و العافية و ينعاد على احبابك بالسلام و المحبة


----------



## asmicheal (26 ديسمبر 2009)

فادية قال:


> *ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي *
> 
> *انتي كمان ليكي حضور فعال ومميز في المنتدى *
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك وعقبال ما تبقي عضوة مباركة وتترقي للاشراف وتخدمي كلمة ربنا بكل ما فيكي من ايمان بربنا ومحبة ليه وللبشر كلهم*​


 

:download:


ربنا يبارك حياتى بصلواتكم 
واتبارك بمحبتكم بجد وبمعرفة حقيقية بيكم 
واترقى واتشرف بصداقتكم جميعا 

البنات بس احممممممممممم
الباقى اعزهم بلا صداقات 
احممممممممممممممم

انما فية شيىء يخنقنى فى الاداريات 
لو دخلتى منتدايا الاصلى 
هتجدى عبارة خاصة جدا بيا 
منحها لى اعز ادمين لاعز منتدى 

مشرف لا يريد الاشراف 

رغم انة يمنحنى اعلى صلاحيات الاشراف 

شكرا لمحبتك فادية التى ادرك بجد مدى صدقها


----------



## asmicheal (26 ديسمبر 2009)

veansea قال:


> موضوع لذيذ وحركه مجنونه و أول مرة اشوف موضوع زى ده فى منتدى من المنتديات ​
> 
> بجد موضوع جديد ولذيذ​


 

:download:

معايا حبيبتى 
هتشوفى الجنان كلة 
والمشاغبة الاصلية 
اسالى عليا المشرفات والروك 

يحكوا لك معاناتهم منى 
من يوم ما ربنا اتحفهم بيا 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا فينسيا لتعليقك الظريف 
تشرفت بمعرفتك 
واتمنى رؤية ارائك بكل موضوعاتى الغلبانة


----------



## twety (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*يالهوى ياقمر وانا كمان من الضمن*
*ربنا يخليكى لينا يا سكر*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر ويسعدك دايما*
*وابقى ردى على الرسايل *


----------



## Alexander.t (26 ديسمبر 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *انا المستفز
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​



*معتقدش بس للاسف هى مش راضيه تقول مش جريئه للاسف:t30:*
​



asmicheal قال:


> البنات بس احممممممممممم
> الباقى اعزهم بلا صداقات
> احممممممممممممممم




*منطق غريب جدا :hlp:*
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 ديسمبر 2009)

> عاطفة راجعة ليسوع وكثير من اشعارها



*مرسي خالص لحضرتك 
بجد بجد انتي اللي مواضيعك بتعجبني جداااااااااا وبالاخص تاملاتك في اشعار سيدنا البابا رووووووعة بجد 
بجد منتدانا كسب شخصية جميلة بوجودك فية وقلم جيد 

كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة وربنا يبارك حياتك ويسعد ايامك​*


----------



## asmicheal (27 ديسمبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *يالهوى ياقمر وانا كمان من الضمن*
> *ربنا يخليكى لينا يا سكر*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر ويسعدك دايما*
> *وابقى ردى على الرسايل *


 

:download:


لو الرسايل من  بنات حلوين واسمهم تويتى برد على طول 
هههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يتمم لك خطوبتك بخير وتكون سنة سعيدة عليكى وعلى خطيبك وكل اسرتك


----------



## asmicheal (27 ديسمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *مرسي خالص لحضرتك​*
> *بجد بجد انتي اللي مواضيعك بتعجبني جداااااااااا وبالاخص تاملاتك في اشعار سيدنا البابا رووووووعة بجد *
> *بجد منتدانا كسب شخصية جميلة بوجودك فية وقلم جيد *​
> 
> *كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة وربنا يبارك حياتك ويسعد ايامك *​


 


:download:

دى رقتك هية اللى بتعجبنى 
وعاطفتك وانسانيتك راجعة تشع بريق من كل اشعارك وموضوعاتك والعابك 
عارفة انى ادخل الالعاب بسبب لعبة تشد الانتباة 

ودايما حبيبتى اتشرف واتعلم من انسانة رقيقة مثلك 

واحب رايك فى كل موضوعاتى الغلبانة


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا حبيبتى 

على كلامك الجميل 

انتى كمان انسانه  جميله ومواضيعك كلها بتجعبنى اوى 

كل سنه وانتى طيبه 

والسنه الجديده تكون سعيده عليكى 

وتحققى كل اللى بتتمنيه 
​


----------



## kalimooo (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الشكر لمجهودك يا اسميشال 

بصراحة مواضيع باهرة

بركة الرب تظللك


----------



## asmicheal (27 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا ليكم​*
> 
> 
> *السيد المسيح يبارك دائما*​
> ...


 

:download:

يا خبر اسفة استاذ النهيسى 
لم ارى جميل مشاركتك 
شكرا استاذى 
حضرتك نبع حكمة لا ينضب 
واجمل موضوعات اتابعها 
هية موضوعات حضرتك 
شكرا لتشجيعك الرقيق 
وكلماتك النابضة بالصدق 
شكرا لك استاذى النهيسى


----------



## asmicheal (27 ديسمبر 2009)

طحبوش قال:


> ربنا يخليك يا رب
> 
> و انت من اطيب الناس و قلمك من اجمل الاقلام
> و انا بحترمك جدا و دايما بتابع مواضيعك
> ...


 
:download:

شكرا طحبوش 
انت الاطيب ومنك حقيقى اتعلم البساطة واللطف 
وربنا يجعل العام الجديد وميلاد عمانوئيل 
فرح وسلام ومعونة وقوة لك طحبوش ولكل احبائك ولكل اهل سوريا


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> حزم الروك
> ​



ضحكتيني يا اخت asmicheal
الروك؟ انا اسمي الروك؟ شكلك كنتِ بترتعبي و أنتِ تكتبي إسمي.. كل داه من الحزم..
بس لو جينا للصراحة، الحزم هو الي باين بتصرفاتي لاني بتدخل لما يحتاج الموضوع تدخل، و غالباً مواضيع تحتاج قرارات و تعامل مباشر، قد يعتبره البعض حزم، البعض يعتبره مهارة في الإدارة، البعض يعتبره تصرف غير لائق.. كله يعتمد على كيفية النظر للموضوع..

على أي حال، انا سعيد بتواجدك في المنتدى.. اتمنى مع بداية السنة الجديدة تبدأي صفحة جديدة في المنتدى بدون مشاكل و مصايب و شكاوي


----------



## zama (27 ديسمبر 2009)

أهم حاجة أنى مكونش انا العضو اللى أستفزيت حضرتك ..

تمنياتى بيوم و عام جميل ..


----------



## asmicheal (27 ديسمبر 2009)

My Rock قال:


> ضحكتيني يا اخت asmicheal
> الروك؟ انا اسمي الروك؟ *شكلك كنتِ بترتعبي و أنتِ تكتبي إسمي*.. كل داه من الحزم..
> بس لو جينا للصراحة، الحزم هو الي باين بتصرفاتي لاني بتدخل لما يحتاج الموضوع تدخل، و غالباً مواضيع تحتاج قرارات و تعامل مباشر، قد يعتبره البعض حزم، البعض يعتبره مهارة في الإدارة، البعض يعتبره تصرف غير لائق.. كله يعتمد على كيفية النظر للموضوع..
> 
> على أي حال، انا سعيد بتواجدك في المنتدى.. اتمنى مع بداية السنة الجديدة تبدأي صفحة جديدة في المنتدى *بدون مشاكل و مصايب و شكاوي *


 


:download:

*مشاكل و مصايب و شكاوي *

الشعر الرومانسى دة 

الواحد يرد علية باية 
غير قشعريرة الرعب 


طبعا احترم فى حضرتك حزمك 
واكيد ادارتك نافعة جدا 

كمان 
تواجدك بالفعل والروح بالمنتدى 

ومسابقاتك وتجديدك الدائم للمنتدى 

واكيد محبة كل مشرفيك لك 
مما يجعلهم يبذلون كل هذا الجهد 
لخدمة رب المجد وايضا احتراما لك 

 شكرا لتشريف حضرتك موضوعى الغلبان


----------



## روزي86 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل جدا جدا

ربنا يعوضك يا قمر

وكل سنة وانتي طيبة


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 ديسمبر 2009)

> بالنسبة للشباب
> 
> نشاط كوكو المشرف


 ​
شكرا ليكى يا اسماشيل على زوقك 
وانتى كمان اخت عزيزه علينا جميعنا 
ونتمنى ان تقضى سنه سعيده معنا ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*



			تقدروا تقولوا دة من ضمن حسابات اخر السنة 
احب ان اشرككم معى فيها 

بس لازم اعترف واعتذر 
اعترف انى لم اعط نفسى فرصة لاتعرف على كثيرين بمنتدى الكنيسة 
وانى من اول يوم لى هنا كنت متعصبة لمنتدايا الاصلى 
وانى لم ادخل هنا بهدوء بل دخلت كالاعصار باراء حادة ونقد واسالوا قسم الشكاوى 

ههههههههههههههه

لكن كثيرين اثروا فيا هنا 
واللى يعرفنى بجد يعرف انى لا اجامل 
ولا احتاج ولا اعرف ولا اريد ان انافق احد 
ولا اسعى لشيىء هنا 
لا مباركة ولا هدايا ولا اى شيىء 

المهم 


اثر فيا هنا 
البنات الاول طبعا 
اخلاص دونا نبيل للمنتدى وحماسها واهتمامها وصحصحتها كمشرفة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*أولا لازم اشكرك على ذوقك وعلى رأيك فيا اللى مستحقهوش لانى بقوم بدورى و مش بعمل ازيد من الواجب اللى عليا   وانا مبسوطه من كلامك عن المنتدى  ولانك ابتديتى تحبى المنتدى بجد وتغيرى نظرتك ليه  وبتمنى انك متزعليش من اى قرار ادارى بالنقل او بالحذف لانه بيكون لصالح المنتدى وتطبيقا لقوانينه المتفق عليها مش اكتر ولا اقل 
بتمنالك عيد سعيد وايام مباركه وسنه جديده يكون كل شىء فيها احسن وبتمنى كمان انك تبطلى كلمة احمممم لحسن تنتشر وتبقى موضه ونحملك المسؤوليه هههههه
ربنا معاكى يا  asmicheal  *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (27 ديسمبر 2009)

استفزاز .... .. اول مرة حد يستفزنى فعلا ويعلمنى امسك اعصابى (0بمعجزة طبعا )


من غير تغلييس القعده ملهاش طعم
زى الحياه من غير مشاكل بااااااااردة
وحقك تشكرى الا استفزك علمك ازاى تستحملى وتسبب بمعجزة مسك الاعصاب

منورة يااوختى
وتعيشى وتكملى وسطينا كاخت صغننه معانا


----------



## zezza (27 ديسمبر 2009)

> عقل زيزا التى تعرفنى اكثر مما اعرفها



ربنا يخليكى يا سكرة 
انا اللى اتاثرت بيكى كتير و من اصرارك و ثباتك على ارائك 
ممكن اكون انا بعرفك زى ما بتقولى علشان انتى في كتير من ارائك شبه ارائى..  بس الفرق انك انتى عندك القدرة فى كتابتها و صياغتها ....... ده غير الجرآة الكبيرة اللى بتتمتعى بيها و اللى انا ما املكش منها شئ 

ربنا يباركك يا ايمى و يعوض تعب محبتك 
و يبارك كل اخواتى فى المنتدى اللى انا حقيقى اتاثرت بيهم من كبيرهم لصغيرهم فى السن 

شكرا يا قمرة على الموضوع الجميل و المجنون 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## asmicheal (27 ديسمبر 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> أهم حاجة أنى مكونش انا العضو اللى أستفزيت حضرتك ..
> 
> تمنياتى بيوم و عام جميل ..


 

 :download:

لالالالالالالالالالا حضرتك ا مينا العضو اللى رعبنى 


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96207


مش اللى استفزنى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (27 ديسمبر 2009)

فية واحدة بقى 

مش بس اثرت فيا بلطفها 
واحتوائها للجميع 
وعظيم محبتها للمنتدى

رغم وقتها المشغول 

اللة بعونها 

الشخصة دى كانت سبب 
لدخولى منتدى الكنيسة 
واول واحدة كلمتها هنا 



الشخصة دى 



ليها كل الحب والاحترام منى 

ولم تتغير محبتها فى قلبى 
منذ اول يوم لى هنا  الى الان 




وقصدت اتكلم عليها وحدها 

لتميز مكانتها فى قلبى بجد 






هى 




هى 




هى 












طبعا فراشة مسيحية 


على فكرة برشح كل موضوعاتها للاعياد 

للفوز وبجدارة 

مش معنى انها وقتها قليل الا ان تاثيرها عظيم وقيم جدا 


احلى فراشة مسيحية 

بحبك بجد 
واسفة لتقصيرى معاكى و اى حاجة ممكن تزعلك منى 

سنة سعيدة واخت جديدة لاحلى مكاريوس


----------



## just member (27 ديسمبر 2009)

> جنتلمان المنتدى جوجو مجرد عضو


*لا يسعدني سوي كلمة شكرا  يا اختنا الغالية
محبتك فاقت كل الوصف
ربنا يباركك ويقدمك بكل خير
*​


----------



## asmicheal (27 ديسمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> ميرسى يا حبيبتى ​
> 
> على كلامك الجميل ​
> انتى كمان انسانه جميله ومواضيعك كلها بتجعبنى اوى ​
> ...


 


:download:

حضرتك استاذة كاندى 
لك غلاوة خاصة فى قلبى 

وموضوعاتك المنتقاة بعناية 
واكلاتك الحلوة 

وكل السكر والكاندى عندك استاذة كاندى 
ولو تلاحظى اغلب موضوعاتى بقسمك 

سنة سعيدة مباركة لحضرتك وكل اسرتك وكل احبائك 

فائق محبتى


----------



## veansea (27 ديسمبر 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> معايا حبيبتى
> هتشوفى الجنان كلة
> ...



شكلى كدا هتعب معاكى يا مشاغبه 
ههههههههههههههه
اسالى انتى عليا زمان كنت النسخه بتاعتك
بس خلاص الله يرحم كان زمان وجبر


----------



## asmicheal (27 ديسمبر 2009)

veansea قال:


> شكلى كدا هتعب معاكى يا مشاغبه
> ههههههههههههههه
> اسالى انتى عليا زمان كنت النسخه بتاعتك
> بس خلاص الله يرحم كان زمان وجبر


 


:download:


لييييييييييييييييييية هه لييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية 
بقيتى مش مشاغبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟


ههههههههههههه
شوفى فينسيا 
احب اكون بطبيعتى 
ولا اصلح ولا اعرف الا اكون بطبيعتى 
صحيح اراعى تدريبات اب اعترافى القديس 
وارشادات المخلصين  لى بالحقيقة 
لانة ينبغى ان نكمل كل بر 

لكن 
لا اعرف الا ان اكون بطبيعتى 
ولو غلطت باعتذر فورا 
ومن يحبونى بالحقيقة لا يزعلون منى 
بل ارائى مهما كانت صادمة او واقعية بزيادة 
هم يعرفون انى لا انافق فيها وان محبتى مخلصة بالحقيقة 
ومن لا يعجبنى احاول افهمه
لكن متى تاكدت من تفاهتة او سوء نيتة ابتعد بكل حزم 

فلا ارى ان تغييرى طبيعتك 
شكلى هاخد مخالفة 
صح 

احمممممممممممم

تيمة خاصة بى 
رجاء لا تنتشر كموضة احاسب انا عليها 

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (27 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> الشكر لمجهودك يا اسميشال
> 
> بصراحة مواضيع باهرة
> 
> بركة الرب تظللك


 


:download:

موضوعات اية الباهرة 
جنب درر والماس وذهب قصائدك وموضوعاتك 
صحيح انا مالياش فى الرومانسية الا تذوقها 
لكن 
انا نملة اتعلم من حضرتك 
كمان 
فية ميكس جميل 
يعجبنى 
بين حزم الروك ورومانسية كليمو 

معرفش لية كانكم بتكملوا بعض 

شكرا كليمو 
استاذ الرومانس 
ومنتج الالماس والذهب الباهر


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (27 ديسمبر 2009)

_انت لذيذه موت وصريحه وده شى كويس وربنا يباركك وتستفادى من المنتدى وتفدينا اكتر واكتر _

_merry christmas_​


----------



## asmicheal (27 ديسمبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> ربنا يخليكى يا سكرة
> انا اللى اتاثرت بيكى كتير و من اصرارك و ثباتك على ارائك
> ممكن اكون انا بعرفك زى ما بتقولى علشان انتى في كتير من ارائك شبه ارائى.. بس الفرق انك انتى عندك القدرة فى كتابتها و صياغتها ....... ده غير الجرآة الكبيرة اللى بتتمتعى بيها و اللى انا ما املكش منها شئ
> 
> ...


 

:download:

شرف ليا وتكريم 
ان اشبة ولو من بعيد 
عقل زيزا الناضج العميق الجميل 
دة منتهى التواضع منك زيزا انك تشبهينى بجميلة مثلك 

انتى لفتى نظرى من اول مداخلاتك معايا 

خصوصا ايمى وهى ضربة حظ منك لكن تنادينى بيها امينة اسرتى المحبوبة لى جدا 

عادة لا احب ان اتعامل على النت الا ب asmicheal 

لكن منك انتى بس ايمى طالعة صادقة وجميلة 

كمان 
انا مش جريئة الا فى عرض افكارى وايمانياتى 
لكن انا ممكن اتكسف جدا 
وممكن وشى يحمر كمان 
تشرفت بمعرفتك زيزا وفرحت وسافرح بكل مداخلاتك معى حبيبتى 
شكرا لك


----------



## kalimooo (28 ديسمبر 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> موضوعات اية الباهرة
> جنب درر والماس وذهب قصائدك وموضوعاتك
> ...






اسميشال ...

اشكرك على هذه الرقة والعذوبة

والمحبة الصادرة من القلب..

للجميع..

وخصوصاً القدرة على الاعتذار..

تحتاج الى قوة ..لا بل هي القوة..

بالذات..

جزيل شكري واحترامي الفائقين

لك..

بركة العلي..تظللك...


----------



## asmicheal (28 ديسمبر 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أولا لازم اشكرك على ذوقك وعلى رأيك فيا اللى مستحقهوش لانى بقوم بدورى و مش بعمل ازيد من الواجب اللى عليا وانا مبسوطه من كلامك عن المنتدى ولانك ابتديتى تحبى المنتدى بجد وتغيرى نظرتك ليه وبتمنى انك متزعليش من اى قرار ادارى بالنقل او بالحذف لانه بيكون لصالح المنتدى وتطبيقا لقوانينه المتفق عليها مش اكتر ولا اقل *
> *بتمنالك عيد سعيد وايام مباركه وسنه جديده يكون كل شىء فيها احسن وبتمنى كمان انك تبطلى كلمة احمممم لحسن تنتشر وتبقى موضه ونحملك المسؤوليه هههههه*
> *ربنا معاكى يا asmicheal *


 


:download:

شكرا ليكى دونا 
انا بجد بتكلم مجهودك مميز فعلا 
مهما اختلفت وجهات النظر 
لكن لا يختلف احد على كم عطائك وجهدك الكبير فى المنتدى هنا 
طبعا انت اعلى من ان تقول فيكى نملة مثلى رايها 

ولما بشكرك بعنى فعلا كلامى 
وبكرة هتعرفى انى لا يمكن ولا احب ولا اعرف انافق احد 
وكما قلت واقول وساقول

انى لا ابغى اى شيىء من المنتدى 
لا مباركة ولا هدايا ولا اى شيىء 
تكفينى محبتكم 
بس يعنى للامانة كنت اتمنى صلاحية تعديل موضوعاتى ولو لمرة واحدة من غير مباركة ولا اداريات وعرفت ان لايمكن 
المهم 
ما وعدكيش انى هكون عضوة مسالمة قوى كدة 
لانى بجد مشاغبة 
بس صدقينى لا يمكن اكون مخالفة او متعمدة اى اساءة لاى احد 
ولما بعتذر بعتذر بصدق وبمنتهى الامانة 

لكن اوعدك بانى ابعد عن الشكاوى 

هههههههههههههههههه

بمناسبة الشكاوى 
احب اسجل باسمى وبتوثيق الشهر العقارى 
تيمة خاصة بى 
احمممممممم

وهى فاصل احراج  او وقفة تامل بالنسبة لى زى النقطة كدة

فرجاء لا يستخدمها احد واتعاقب انا 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

*ممكن صلاحية احممممممم دونا ؟؟؟*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (28 ديسمبر 2009)

روزي86 قال:


> جميل جدا جدا
> 
> ربنا يعوضك يا قمر
> 
> وكل سنة وانتي طيبة


 

:download:


انت الاجمل روزى 
بتابع موضوعاتك الجميلة الشيقة وبتعجبنى جدا 

شكرا ليكى حبيبتى لكلماتك الرقيقة 
ومشاركتك الحلوة


----------



## وليم تل (28 ديسمبر 2009)

​


----------



## asmicheal (28 ديسمبر 2009)

KOKOMAN قال:


> شكرا ليكى يا اسماشيل على زوقك
> وانتى كمان اخت عزيزه علينا جميعنا
> ونتمنى ان تقضى سنه سعيده معنا ​


 

:download:

انت بقى كوكو 
نشاطك فعلا بيشجعنى 


وحقيقى اخ عزيز عليا 
بنتظر مشاركاتك فى كل موضوعاتى الغلبانة 
بس اوعى تكون مش بتقراها وبتشكر وتشجع الغلابة امثالى بس
هههههههههههههههههه

سنة حلوة سعيدة عليك وعلى كل احبائك 

شكرا كوكو


----------



## asmicheal (28 ديسمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> استفزاز .... .. اول مرة حد يستفزنى فعلا ويعلمنى امسك اعصابى (0بمعجزة طبعا )
> 
> 
> من غير تغلييس القعده ملهاش طعم
> ...


 

:download:

هههههههههههههههه

عندك حق 

منورة يااوختى​


----------



## asmicheal (28 ديسمبر 2009)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> _انت لذيذه موت وصريحه وده شى كويس وربنا يباركك وتستفادى من المنتدى وتفدينا اكتر واكتر _
> 
> _merry christmas_​


 


:download:


ربنا يخليكى بنت موسى الاسود 
القديس القوى الذى احبة بالحقيقة 
موسى الاسود 

شكرا ليكى لمشاركتك اللذيذة 

















and 


+







​


​


----------



## asmicheal (28 ديسمبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *لا يسعدني سوي كلمة شكرا يا اختنا الغالية*
> 
> *محبتك فاقت كل الوصف*
> *ربنا يباركك ويقدمك بكل خير*​


 


*:download:*





*



*



*and *

*+*


*



*​


----------



## asmicheal (28 ديسمبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


>


 



:download:

رومانسية  القطارات 

مش هعدى على ولا مزلقان بعربيتى 
بعد تنبوائتك المبهرة دية 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا وليم تل 
على مشاركتك المرعبة احممممم قصدى المتعبة 
مش طالعة خالص 

احمممممممممم
مشاركتك المذهلة 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 ديسمبر 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> انت بقى كوكو
> نشاطك فعلا بيشجعنى
> ...


 

بصراحه موضوعاتك كلها رائعه 
ومميزه جدا فى الاختيار 
صدقينى مش مجامله 
دى حقيقه 
اتمنالك سنه سعيده تحققى فيها كل اللى نفسك فيه​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 ديسمبر 2009)

احممممممممممممم
كل سنه وانتى طيبه


----------



## asmicheal (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مينا جرجس1 قال:


> احممممممممممممم
> كل سنه وانتى طيبه


 





:download:


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> *ممكن صلاحية احممممممم دونا ؟؟؟*
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*لا لا لا
:smil8::smil8::smil8:​*


----------

